# Car Hifi Museum



## carstereomuseum

Hi my name is Danny from Germany

here is a pic of my private museum

hope you like it










All the best 

Danny


----------



## imjustjason

Holy crap man!! 

I spy an Alpine cassette changer, 7902, 7907, 3318, 3015, 7273, and maybe even a 7909. Kenwood KRC-999, 838, 858. A few Pioneer SuperTuners, TS-X9's. Fosgate 8250.


----------



## carstereomuseum

Yes it´s a cassette changer and i´ve got 2 7909

I have nearly 1200 old radios from nearly every brand. About 150 Amplifiers and round about 100 Eq´s.


----------



## Chaos

Old skewl mobile audio + foosball = best man cave


----------



## imjustjason

What's the section to the bottom left below the Nakamichi section?

More pics?


----------



## carstereomuseum

There are some Blaupunkt and other German exotics

If you type car hifi museum in google then enter neulich im museum
you find a lot more pictures of my museum

I dont know how to upload them

But thats 3 years ago . Now there are much more

Newest thing
Sony mobile XES


----------



## imjustjason

Sweet Mary Margaret!?! 

Neulich im Museum « CAR&HIFI Blog


----------



## PPI_GUY

WOW!
TomTomjr's lost twin!


----------



## david in germany

Danny, where are you located? Anywhere near Mannheim?
David


----------



## carstereomuseum

PPI_GUY said:


> WOW!
> TomTomjr's lost twin!


What is tom tomjr's ? Could you please explain what that means?


----------



## carstereomuseum

david in germany said:


> Danny, where are you located? Anywhere near Mannheim?
> David


About 80 miles away between frankfurt and würzburg


----------



## [email protected]

carstereomuseum said:


> What is tom tomjr's ? Could you please explain what that means?


He is another person on the forum that has a ton of stuff.


----------



## imjustjason

TomTomJr has a collection similar toy yours, maybe a title less organized.

CAR AUDIO Photos by tomtomjr | Photobucket


----------



## smgreen20

I thought about starting a thread like this but decided against it,m wished I would've now. 

Danny, that's a nice display. I'm crying real bad right now as it looks as though you have a Clarion 7580, I'm wanting one bad, in any condition. If you decide to sell it, come to me first, PLEASE! And if you ever come across another one, please let me know.

Great displays here guys.


----------



## SkizeR

now THAT, is cool


----------



## carstereomuseum

smgreen20 said:


> I thought about starting a thread like this but decided against it,m wished I would've now.
> 
> Danny, that's a nice display. I'm crying real bad right now as it looks as though you have a Clarion 7580, I'm wanting one bad, in any condition. If you decide to sell it, come to me first, PLEASE! And if you ever come across another one, please let me know.
> 
> Great displays here guys.


Thanks, which Clarion do you mean? You have a picture? 
I have a lot of the radios two or three times

I try to upload some more pictures this week


----------



## smgreen20

The 3 directly under the name CLARION, it's the one to the far right.

Edit: I did have it scanned.









If it's not the 7580, what model is it you have? And any extras? 

Thanks man.

I have as many Clarion HU's as you have Alpines.


----------



## robert_wrath

I love it, Alpine Benzi 6 & 8 Crystal Cassette decks!


----------



## Frzninvt

What a stunning collection of items! How about a Clarion EQB-100 or EQB-300 or a pair of Jensen Coax or Triax II's, any old Cerwin Vega 6x9 HED's CS-15, CS-14, CS-18A car speakers, any Car Fi International amps and preamps. Nak 250 with the a/d/s 2002 system? 


The older stuff had such beautiful designs to them. I could look at pictures of the stuff all day.


----------



## imjustjason

I spy Canton mainframe / module amplifier setup. This is fun.


----------



## bigdwiz

The TomTomJr of Germany! Nice collection you have, very impressive :thumbsup:

edit: oops, I should read the other responses before posting mine! I see I'm not the only one thinking this. Either way, thank you for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Frzninvt

Oh yeah Jason. I see a BBE 3012, an old Alpine 3007 and 3001 time delay and many of my old favorites in that stack of eq's. A clarion 100-EQB and the Pioneer equivalent. Awesome!


----------



## marvnmars

Wow...just freakin frackin wow...a fantastic wide and varied collection...anything from realistic to braxx...that alpine cass changer brings back some memories...the concord stuff..just too much to list or comment on. I am especially impressed with your collection given the fact that you are in Germany and your collection spans the globe.


----------



## carstereomuseum

smgreen20 said:


> The 3 directly under the name CLARION, it's the one to the far right.
> 
> Edit: I did have it scanned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not the 7580, what model is it you have? And any extras?
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> I have as many Clarion HU's as you have Alpines.


Hi 

The Clarion you mean is a 9255
Here ar two other interesting Clarion pieces:

















Maybe I found some other Clarions in these i didn´t sort


----------



## carstereomuseum

Thanks to Pioneer Germany for this cool old school stereos


----------



## carstereomuseum

here are some more pictures 


First Symmetry and Symmetry EPX 1(Rockford Fosgate) and Brax Power Station ( 1 of 150) - PPI 







Fujitsu Ten Prozessor (Eclipse) Alpine -Soundstream Da Vinci - Rockford OEQ1 Chrome edition









Information about these 2 Power 1000:

The red is signed from Wayne Harris (Car: Terminator)

The yellow is signed from Mark Fukuda ( Car: Yellow Blazer special modified - 6 Years World Champion )


----------



## Frzninvt

carstereomuseum said:


> Thanks to Pioneer Germany for this cool old school stereos
> 
> View attachment 41061


Those look like the Pioneer 8" coaxials they had a white woofer and a cone tweeter. A friend of mine had them in a wagon with a GM-120 running them off an KEX-65 they sounded awesome.


----------



## Old School Fool

Holy Smokes!!

You get an A for organization.


----------



## astrochex

what a wonderful tribute to the craft.

how long have you been collecting?


----------



## myhikingboots

I bet you have the first Alpine CD player. Sure would love to see it. Mine skipped with the slighteset bump in the road!


----------



## smgreen20

carstereomuseum said:


> Hi
> 
> The Clarion you mean is a 9255
> Here ar two other interesting Clarion pieces:
> 
> View attachment 41057
> 
> 
> View attachment 41058
> 
> 
> Maybe I found some other Clarions in these i didn´t sort
> 
> View attachment 41059


No, that's all the way to the left AMD very bottom of your Clarion display. The one I'm referring to is the very top and right Clarion unit in your display. 

I'd love to have.the.phone unit. I have an Auto PC310.


----------



## carstereomuseum

Nearly 30 years 
I learned in 82 radio and tv technic and installed the first radios 
After that i worked in a shop as a retailer and installer for car stereo
Beginning of the 90ties i won the first sound off in Germany(profi 100watts) with pioneer and rockford fosgate parts. From1993 i worked as a rep for rockford and some other brands ( like nakamichi,eclipse,brax,)in Germany.
Since 2004 i work for ampire electronics in Germany.

I visit the whole day dealers in Germany and so i get all that stuff and i can tell a lot of old school histories


----------



## ou812

That is a stunning collection. Thank you very much for posting pics.


----------



## bigdwiz

@carstereomuseum - any chance you could do a walk-through video of your collection? If you can get something uploaded to YouTube, let me know and I'll link to it from OldSchoolStereo

:bowdown: <<You have a jaw-dropping collection, glad you stopped by to share. Hopefully you'll stay and share your stories and knowledge!


----------



## carstereomuseum

smgreen20 said:


> No, that's all the way to the left AMD very bottom of your Clarion display. The one I'm referring to is the very top and right Clarion unit in your display.
> 
> I'd love to have.the.phone unit. I have an Auto PC310.


Hi 

ok i see.

That is the Clarion CMX 230









I like this also very much


----------



## full dp

Holy ****! ☆☆☆☆☆!!!!! where do you got all of this? whats your top 5 priceless possession from this?


----------



## smgreen20

carstereomuseum said:


> Hi
> 
> ok i see.
> 
> That is the Clarion CMX 230
> 
> View attachment 41080
> 
> 
> I like this also very much
> 
> View attachment 41081


Yes, that's the one I was referring to. Any chance you have any extras?  Thanks for the close up pic. 

In all seriousness, you have an awesome setup/collection.


----------



## Audio Options

that alpine cassette changer is crazy, I dont think I ever saw one. What year is that from?


----------



## GS-R_Autotech

My wife would kill me if my collection got that big. I guess one can only dream lol.

Does everything up on display work? Cuz that would just blow my mind.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imjustjason

Audio Options said:


> that alpine cassette changer is crazy, I dont think I ever saw one. What year is that from?


86 or 87


----------



## trojan fan

Any Sparkomatic or Monolithic?


----------



## Audio Options

lol yeah who has the sparkomatic display


----------



## xtremevette

wow impressive collection!


----------



## carstereomuseum

Sorry for answering so late. 

Alpine cassette changer was mid 80's

Yes i have 3 or 4 Sparkomatic Radios

Between christmas and new year I make complete new pictures and also a web page.

Got new highlights: PPI 2500. F 1
Soundstream Human Reigh
JBL Crown 6000 GTI

Pictures will follow on the weekend


----------



## smgreen20

carstereomuseum said:


> Got new highlights: PPI 2500. F 1


Hhhaaayyyy DOC! 
Look who has what..............


----------



## Prime mova

^^ Looking forward to seeing this...


----------



## carstereomuseum

under construction:



















as you see i can push the pieces of the board and behind i have the radios i have two or three times









please could anyone explain how to make the pictures bigger ?

Thanks


----------



## smgreen20

Where at in Germany do you live? I'm coming over for a tour. 

I spied a PG ZPA0.3 and a 0.5, and directly above those on the top shelf, looks like it could be the 2500 F1?????


----------



## carstereomuseum

I live near Frankfurt/ Main

Yes it is a PPI 2500 F1 ( new with original Metal case)
Does anybody knew what price is payed for this amp in the USA?
( new or used) . I never saw one to buy.


----------



## Doc ProMos

carstereomuseum said:


> I live near Frankfurt/ Main
> 
> Yes it is a PPI 2500 F1 ( new with original Metal case)
> Does anybody knew what price is payed for this amp in the USA?
> ( new or used) . I never saw one to buy.


I have been looking for one and located several but no one is wanting to part with them, but they seem to be in the $3000-$5000 range..... I have an offer out on one for $5000 shipped and the guy is contemplating the offer... if you have access to another one or want to sell yours I would offer the same...Keith


----------



## emsi_hama

Look! an MTX BG2125W! Ive been looking for one and you got it just lying there randomly. Wow!


----------



## carstereomuseum

Happy new year 

Here are some more pics:

The big ones:


----------



## Yankeesound

Wow, I saw your webpage from Bigdwiz's website. Glad you are on here. This is a crazy amount of goods, lol.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## audionutz

Most impressive!!! Old school LIVES!
Question...what is the long Audison amp on top of the wall ??? Looks like a single heatsink about 44" long (DROOOOL!!!!)


----------



## SilkySlim

Thank you for this wow the memories. What a collection thanks for sharing this with us? Outstanding! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim

I guess now I have another excuse to go to Germany. Would love to see that in person. 
My first reason to get my elusive BMW E39 M5 wagon only made in Germany. See the museum and bring it back home (not the museum but get some good ideas) install OS system and make it my daily driver! We can dream! Now I just have to make it happen.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi we had in germany the audison HR 100 (2 Channel amp) and people asked for a 4 channel version
Thats the heatsink answer from audison ( nearly 6 foot)
But its just a dummy - they never build this in serie.


----------



## ollschool

Jesus H, just seen this. Excellent Collection. I got tom's number, i need to get him back on here to see this. At my peak when i was collecting i had a bit over 400 amps, then sold most off. This is VERY nice to see. Good job. I like it !!!! Man it takes some coin to get that built up like that, my kids stopped me.. You have some really nice pieces.. !!


----------



## emsi_hama

The F2500 is already a monster amp thus it looked small beside the Signat amp! Oh my, It does come with a see through cover doesnt it (the Signat)?


----------



## audionutz

carstereomuseum said:


> Hi we had in germany the audison HR 100 (2 Channel amp) and people asked for a 4 channel version
> Thats the heatsink answer from audison ( nearly 6 foot)
> But its just a dummy - they never build this in serie.



Unreal...I wish they woulda built it


----------



## Robb

Very nice museum !

I have a sparkomatic amplifier. 


http://i48.tinypic.com/2s6pwmr.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/efklja.jpg

tomtomjr's collection. 

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO 2/?start=all

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/PR7000/

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/cruise power AMP/?start=all


----------



## carstereomuseum

Here are more pictures

Also you can see more at facebook : Dannys carhifimuseum


----------



## carstereomuseum

carstereomuseum said:


> Here are more pictures
> 
> Also you can see more at facebook : Dannys carhifimuseum
> 
> View attachment 44814


----------



## gbryant

Sweet! Cool man cave dude....


----------



## carstereomuseum

I got some cool old Alpine stuff

Alpine 7375E Cassette changer









Old radios and eq









Radios incl. DAT Player 5700









I hope you like these


----------



## sqchris

WoW great collection and thanks for sharing. Do you have a record changer? I saw one in the early 80s and never seen one since then.


----------



## carstereomuseum

sqchris said:


> WoW great collection and thanks for sharing. Do you have a record changer? I saw one in the early 80s and never seen one since then.


No i only have a record player. It is from Phillips . But only small records and under dash installation


----------



## sqchris

carstereomuseum said:


> No i only have a record player. It is from Phillips . But only small records and under dash installation


Will you be offering tours

I went to Germany to tour the Brax facility in the 90's and saw the prototype car amp. My car had the 1st Brax Cap in North America.

Would love to see a picture of the record player. Thanks!


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi,

i got some new Radios for my collection:

Panasonic Minidisc/Cd CQ-YX 5500 and Panasonic Tube Cd Player CQ-TX 5500









Alpine Tuner 1301 EQ 3015 Tape 5313 









Pioneer Centrate FX-K 9 und EQ 505









I hope you like these


----------



## SQ Audi

OUTRAGEOUS!!!!


----------



## astrochex

Herr carstereomuseum, thank-you for sharing your latest acquisitions. Is all your equipment functional?


----------



## carstereomuseum

astrochex said:


> Herr carstereomuseum, thank-you for sharing your latest acquisitions. Is all your equipment functional?


Hi i have to say i dont know. But i tried for example the panasonic ones and they were working perfect .


----------



## Nicks84

I am really just lost for words. Wow . . . just WOW !


----------



## quietfly

this is amazing!!! thank you for sharing.


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi 

Today i got a real cool alpine tower from japan

Its very rare- now one of my favorites

Has anybody seen this before?

Its complete new with original packages


----------



## CK1991

Very cool. I wonder how you would mount those components though?

I have never seen an apline component set. I have seen the pioneer component sets and have a kenwood amplifier from an early 80s component set of theirs (never seen the HU, but the amp is definitely part of a system and is made to be dash mounted).


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi



that is one of the possilbilities of installation (Clarion)









Here are two component systems from Kenwood 









Sorry i dont know how to make the pics bigger or turn 90 degrees


----------



## SQ Audi

I wouldn't suppose you have the Pioneer Set that was in the Saleen Mustangs of the 80's and 90's, and also the Gemballa Porsches of the 80's would you?


----------



## [email protected]'go

ouch ............... Awesome collection

The mine is getting ridiculous!!


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi me again.

Got a lot of new cool radios

Here are some pics









Pioneer Centrate FX K9 and EQ 505








Panasonic CQ TX5500D (Tube radio) and Panasonic CQ-VX5500D (CD and MD)








ALPINE CDA-7990R F#1 Status
All the best 


Danny


----------



## carstereomuseum

This is real cool alpine stuff never available in US or Europe









Need help:
Does anybody know how to make the pics bigger?


----------



## carstereomuseum

Hi me again.

Got a lot of new cool radios

Here are some pics

One of the first Alpines:









Nakamichi MB 75 Indash 6CD Changer:








some old Pioneer and Kenwood radios:








Need Help : How can I make the pics bigger

thanks

all the best

Danny


----------



## imjustjason

When you are attaching the photos as you are doing they show up small and someone has to click them to see the larger version. You have to use a photo-hosting service such as photobucket or something else to see them larger. 

If you have the photos elsewhere on the internet you can put the link between these *







* and it will show fullsize.


----------



## carstereomuseum

imjustjason said:


> When you are attaching the photos as you are doing they show up small and someone has to click them to see the larger version. You have to use a photo-hosting service such as photobucket or something else to see them larger.
> 
> If you have the photos elsewhere on the internet you can put the link between these *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * and it will show fullsize.


Thanks a Lot for your answer 
Best regards. 

Danny


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Absolutely wonderful collection! Thank you for sharing it with us.

Since you have many older Eclipse (Fujitsu Ten) units, I wonder if you know which was the 1 DIN size processor with full display? It had graphic and parametric EQ and TA settings with the ability to adjust early and late reflections as well as a few presets like Hall, Cathedral etc. I want to say EQS2000 or something?
I used to have one many years ago and I have never seen another one. It was one of my prized possessions before it was stolen. I used it in conjunction with my old Eclipse CD5504 and CD5509 (at different times of course) and the rear view mirror mounted Center Channel.

Any assistance would be welcome and thank you again for sharing such a great collection.
- Mario


----------



## Prime mova

Awesome collection thanks for sharing !


----------



## mires

carstereomuseum said:


> View attachment 46486


Can anybody tell me the Model # of the Alpine on the bottom right stack?


----------



## carstereomuseum

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Absolutely wonderful collection! Thank you for sharing it with us.
> 
> Since you have many older Eclipse (Fujitsu Ten) units, I wonder if you know which was the 1 DIN size processor with full display? It had graphic and parametric EQ and TA settings with the ability to adjust early and late reflections as well as a few presets like Hall, Cathedral etc. I want to say EQS2000 or something?
> I used to have one many years ago and I have never seen another one. It was one of my prized possessions before it was stolen. I used it in conjunction with my old Eclipse CD5504 and CD5509 (at different times of course) and the rear view mirror mounted Center Channel.
> 
> Any assistance would be welcome and thank you again for sharing such a great collection.
> - Mario


Hi 

here are some pics from eclipse radios. I got some more ( also samples from Japan), because i worked as a rep for Fujitsu Ten/Eclipse in Germany.

Maybe you mean this ? Fujitsu Ten alpha 5000P and C 33TR (second Touchscreen - first was C 12 ) These are Germans models 









Eclipse EQZ 200 









Eclipse E 400 AVC









-Danny


----------



## carstereomuseum

mires said:


> Can anybody tell me the Model # of the Alpine on the bottom right stack?


Hi, i can 

It is a 3 MD Changer MDA - 5051


----------



## Robb

Its nice to see someone collect and save vintage car audio !


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

carstereomuseum said:


> Hi
> 
> here are some pics from eclipse radios. I got some more ( also samples from Japan), because i worked as a rep for Fujitsu Ten/Eclipse in Germany.
> 
> Maybe you mean this ? Fujitsu Ten alpha 5000P and C 33TR (second Touchscreen - first was C 12 ) These are Germans models
> 
> View attachment 50638
> 
> 
> -Danny


Danny,
Fujitsu Ten alpha 5000P looks incredibly similar to the one I had. Almost identical but not quite. I truly wish I could find one again. Many fond memories. 
Thank you again,
- Mario


----------



## carstereomuseum

Doc ProMos said:


> I have been looking for one and located several but no one is wanting to part with them, but they seem to be in the $3000-$5000 range..... I have an offer out on one for $5000 shipped and the guy is contemplating the offer... if you have access to another one or want to sell yours I would offer the same...Keith


Hi, i did a very hard decison with myself maybe to sell my ppi 2500 F1 . The problem is to send it to the states. The amp incl metal case is very heavy ( about 100 LBS).if you are still interested maybe you got a solution ? The easiest Thing would be if You Know a soldier who is stationed in Rammstein or somewhere else in Germany . For sure you are invited to visit my museum and take it back home with you to the States. If you have a solution we can talk about the price .all the best. Danny


----------



## simplicityinsound

O M F G...another reason for me to revisit der vaterland


----------



## nautiroy

Hello the beautiful apparatus would sell the Kenwood krc-999 thank you very much!!!!


----------



## carstereomuseum

nautiroy said:


> Hello the beautiful apparatus would sell the Kenwood krc-999 thank you very much!!!!


Sell or buy?


----------



## oneprice2

I have a Clarion 7580 Brand New in the original box


----------



## smgreen20

Are you kidding me??????!!!!!! A Clarion 7580 NIB!!!!



You're killing me. I have one LIKE new in box other then the CD mech for the most part quit. It works when it wants to. 

PM me how much you're asking, IF you're selling. I don't have much, but one never knows.


----------



## Theslaking

We should automatically bump this thread monthly just because okc how awesome the collecting Is. I just read it again and took a look at all the links for the third or fourth time.


----------



## yeldak99

smgreen20 said:


> Are you kidding me??????!!!!!! A Clarion 7580 NIB!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me. I have one LIKE new in box other then the CD mech for the most part quit. It works when it wants to.
> 
> PM me how much you're asking, IF you're selling. I don't have much, but one never knows.


Paired with a 920EQ?


----------

